# Name Your Old School Classic......



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Liquid:*

*Sweet Harmony.........*


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Far too many too mention.

I like several

Ray keith-dubplate

Altern 8-infiltirate 202

Pennywise

And the list goes on :rockon:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good shout bro-esp Altern 8

Reps


----------



## Govinda's Mate (Oct 25, 2008)

The one that keeps coming back, Utah Saints, "Something Good"


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

SL2 on a ragga tip. Will never get tired of that one!


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

808 STATE - IN YER FACE:

AOuh44GOdqI[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmmm.....Indeed there are lots. I've spent quite a while trawling the net for old tunes.

Let me check my folder and find a couple....

Blame - Music takes you - 




Baby D- Let me be your fantasy. 




Rachel Wallace- I feel this way (beefed up mix) - 




Kariya- Let me love you for tonight- 




For Jungle-

Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows - 




Omni Trio - Thru the Vibe - 




Omni Trio - Renegade Snares - 




Jonny Jungle -Jonny - Origin Unknown mix -


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

the fat controler~ in complete darkness

qd4O9ZSFAiA[/MEDIA]]





i lovethis tune:bounce:

EDIT: that is a poor copy

and prodigy~ one love

RVqGqiwM3ds[/MEDIA]]


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

***** HOT BRO...................*


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Anything from Saturday night Fever or Grease:thumb:

Night Fever

Stayin alive

Summer lovin

Grease is the word

You should be dancing

Your the one that I want

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

:rockon:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

So many tunes....prodigy-for sue though


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm not going to post 'cos i'll be here all night... i posted about 30 in that thread from last month...


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Shannon- Let the music play-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

estfna said:


> i'm not going to post 'cos i'll be here all night... i posted about 30 in that thread from last month...


Can you remember the name of the thread mate? Not to worry, I'l find it tomorrow.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Bizarre Inc - Playing with Knives-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Genaside 2 - Narra Mine-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Praga Khan - Injected with a poison-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Kid Unkown - Nightmare-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Zero B - Lock Up-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Shades of Rhythm - Sweet sensation-


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Shades of Rhythm - Sweet sensation


Good cool out-mate.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Omni Trio - Feel Good-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

You had enough, or do you want some more? :bounce:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bring it on............Pithead


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I had this full blast-f5uck the neighbours...............


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> I had this full blast-f5uck the neighbours...............


lol, I am listening to your posted tunes guys, coooooool


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome 3 - Kicks like a mule Don't go - 




and original mix-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Krome and time - This sound is for the underground-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

M.A.N.I.C - I'm comin harcore :bounce: -


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Manix - Feel real Good-


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

You can't beat a bit of *old school*


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Old skool dont you mean, topone niceone sorted.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Richie rich - Salsa House-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

A guy called Gerald - Voodoo Ray -


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

NTrance - set you free (one of the few anthems i liked)-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Urban Shakedown feat Mickey Finn-Some Justice original mix-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Hero - Mr. Cook's Nightmare-


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

SQWmG44MLho[/MEDIA]]





Not rave but still liked it


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Congress - 40 Miles- 




Congress 40 miles (vocal version)


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

N Joi - Anthem-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

dsldude said:


> SQWmG44MLho[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah nice tune mate:thumb:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

dsldude said:


> Old skool dont you mean, topone niceone sorted.


Don't be so *ANAL**.............* :lol:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

E- Lustrious - Dance no more-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Evoke - arms of Loren -


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Krome and time - This sound is for the underground


now this one has got to be one of my all time favs!!!

even krome & times 'the slammer'

valley of the shadows-origin unknown

rhythmn section-comin on strong

rebel mc-wickest sound

manix-stupid dope e.p remix

take me away-true faith etc etc

doc scott-NHS(disco mix)

i could go on & on & on,listing tunes

i'll wait for some more people to jot some down

pithead you know the ol skool bro!!!!!

i have all these tunes on vinyl...love em to death,the best raves,times and tunes of any underground era,there was no moodyness,the people were all on the same buzz,nobody was gonna stab ya if you bumped into em,might even get a spliff passed to ya...the dance pace was not too fast,and all styles were under one roof!!!!

only for the headstrong,the chemicals were clean,the attitude was nice...and the days were original and totally brilliant...couldnt describe the feeling those days gave me,was glad to be a part of it!!!!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Future sound of London - Papua New Guinea-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> now this one has got to be one of my all time favs!!!
> 
> even krome & times 'the slammer'
> 
> ...


Yeah went out a few times mate  Nice little selection you chose there. Been thinking about all those times this evening and playing some tunes since this thread was first posted. Even got up and had a little dance. They were the best of times bro. :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Remember this one?-

7HQ_9F7y0NY[/MEDIA]]





My Friend Sam - It's My Pleasure


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Dub war - Dance conspiracy-

JF6D8FCBG7U[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it?

Ralph Rosario - You used to hold me-


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Yeah went out a few times mate  Nice little selection you chose there. Been thinking about all those times this evening and playing some tunes since this thread was first posted. Even got up and had a little dance. They were the best of times bro. :thumb:


yeah for sure,sound like an oldie reminiscing,but,they were truly great sounds....fresh,original...and very designer sounds...tailored up and really timeless clssics came out of that era,where others could only copy or follow it,even when i play drum n bass on the station,there is so much of the old skool elements in it still,most styles of underground dance music still have so many riffs,samples and cuts from ol skool hardcore!!!!!

remember tricky disco

L.F.O-L.F.O

you hit a good one with shannon-let the music play(i used to breakdance to that)

how about afrika bambaata-planet rock

remember de la soul

man you have named so many classics

shine eye-peter bouncer ft junior reid(shut up n dance recs)

criminal minds-baptised by dub

bro...try this webiste out,its the best i've found at the moment!!!!

www.hardcorewillneverdie.com

its not porn,hahaha

the amount of tunes,mixes and memories on there...lists all the ol skool you can think of...check it!!!!!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

(Old house)

Robert Owen - I'll be your friend-


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

remember ten city-angels

strings of life- derek may


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> yeah for sure,sound like an oldie reminiscing,but,they were truly great sounds....fresh,original...and very designer sounds...tailored up and really timeless clssics came out of that era,where others could only copy or follow it,even when i play drum n bass on the station,there is so much of the old skool elements in it still,most styles of underground dance music still have so many riffs,samples and cuts from ol skool hardcore!!!!!
> 
> remember tricky disco
> 
> ...


Sweet mate, another nice list there! Loved the electro and hip-hop, Kool Herc, Bambaata etc -

Hashim- Al Naafish

Will go on that site now. Need more! THANKS!!! :bounce: Like you say mate, what came after was inspired by the originals. Fvcking loved going out me. Safe! lol


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> remember ten city-angels
> 
> strings of life- derek may


Kinell dude, yeah!!!!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Not rave or anything but a fat choon non the less

*CHOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

you've got me in my hiphop folder now lol,-

Kool Herc - Tootsie Roll:lol: BASSLINE !!! (my apologies it was '69 boyz tootsie roll')

Jbxi9hxctk8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

genesis said:


>




lol, yes mate, you ain't wrong, had to sit there and listen to that [URL=through:beer]through:beer:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Absolute classic, reminds me of yesteryear swigging cider in the park...great times


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know all that many of the more modern rap/hiphop stuff but there are quite a few I've heard and need to seek out. In general not that keen on most of it though.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

genesis said:


> Absolute classic, reminds me of yesteryear swigging cider in the park...great times


Definitely a nice chillin choon.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I think I've posted enough tunes up for now :lol:

But please feel free to post more, I love them classics:bounce:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

This dude on youtube seems to have some-

http://uk.youtube.com/user/OldSkoolChoonz


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

eye of the tiger

Highway to the danger zone

My sherona

Suvio

Achy breaky heart

Sultans of swing

now were talkin


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> eye of the tiger
> 
> Highway to the danger zone
> 
> ...


 :lol: Not a bad selection, in all seriousness, most of them anyway


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Urban Shakedown - Some Justice Mix





Pithead said:


> Hero - Mr. Cook's Nightmare


a couple of my favs those are....

remember we i.e-lenny de ice


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Pithead you are confusing me around half of the tunes you mention are massive, complete real old school tunes but the other half are snide pop old school, are you just reading off an old compilation album or is this a real passion, not convinced let me know your best tunes out of what you mentioned so that i will know if you are real or not.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> a couple of my favs those are....
> 
> remember we i.e-lenny de ice


Yes I remember it mate.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rickski said:


> Pithead you are confusing me around half of the tunes you mention are massive, complete real old school tunes but the other half are snide pop old school, are you just reading off an old compilation album or is this a real passion, not convinced let me know your best tunes out of what you mentioned so that i will know if you are real or not.


lol, yes I admit some aren't as good mate, but I was trying to keep the ball rolling.

My faves, well, many of the ones I mentioned are my faves, that's why I put em up! I love Urban Shakedown, and to prove I'm genuine, i'll tell you another tune that was made before it that was just like it. But I need to find the ****er. Geezer, I am a genuine fan. Went out from about 89-94, in London mostly, Marquee, Astoria, The Park (kensington), The Nuthouse, in Crowland Road, Tottenham, The Spcie, Lee Valley Trading Estate, Berwick Manor in Rainham. I hope this satisfies you somewhat.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes ok cool was just wanting to know your roots all sounds good to me, it is just a massive passion of mine, was a breakdancer from 83 onward and lived completely music from this time to around 95 so i am passionate about all of this, reps to you if you are a big fan:thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rickski said:


> Yes ok cool was just wanting to know your roots all sounds good to me, it is just a massive passion of mine, was a breakdancer from 83 onward and lived completely music from this time to around 95 so i am passionate about all of this, reps to you if you are a big fan:thumb:


Mate, by the sounds of you I ain't got a patch on ya, I def ain't got a patch on Ant.Reps all round in this thread! :beer:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hahahaha,astoria,loved that place,the old cinema,camden palace,buzzby's,gass club,rollers express,lea valley trading estate...labrinyth at dalston,raindance,world party,fusion,denbeigh leisure centre milton keynes,fantazia,ally pally,the rocket,yikes(orange club)....damn bringing back all my madness,but i still have the buzz cos i still dj these tunes!!!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Pithead said:


> Can you remember the name of the thread mate? Not to worry, I'l find it tomorrow.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/44348-all-trance-house-dance-music-lovers-post-current-song-best-song-ever.html


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

By the way, glad to meet you Rickski, I'd like to hear a little bit about your biography at some point. If you and me and Ant get together on a thread I'll just be sitting here like a schoolboy I feel.:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> hahahaha,astoria,loved that place,the old cinema,camden palace,buzzby's,gass club,rollers express,lea valley trading estate...labrinyth at dalston,raindance,world party,fusion,denbeigh leisure centre milton keynes,fantazia,ally pally,the rocket,yikes(orange club)....damn bringing back all my madness,but i still have the buzz cos i still dj these tunes!!!!


I knew You'd put me to shame straight away, :lol: Went to buzby's once, didn't know till we got in it was gaynight. Still , once you ignored the daisy chains it weren't too bad, just didn't touch nothing or breathe too deeply.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

estfna said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/44348-all-trance-house-dance-music-lovers-post-current-song-best-song-ever.html


Cheers for that Estfna mate:thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Pithead said:


> I knew You'd put me to shame straight away, :lol: Went to buzby's once, didn't know till we got in it was gaynight. Still , once you ignored the daisy chains it weren't too bad, just didn't touch nothing or breathe too deeply.


hahahah,yep you must of got the wrong night...was a brilliant ol skool venue...you aint been put to shame...you named enough tunes and raves mate,reps to you n ricksi...true ol skool heads...!!!!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm still looking for this Urban Shakedown 'like tune to prove me credibility, it's in this folder , somehwere.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> hahahah,yep you must of got the wrong night...was a brilliant ol skool venue...you aint been put to shame...you named enough tunes and raves mate,reps to you n ricksi...true ol skool heads...!!!!


Cheers bro, i'm all outa reps right now, but i'll be sure to lay em on ya tomoz.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

This ain't the tune I meant but I just tumbled on another here-

Outlander - The Vamp-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry it took me long dudes, It's Blame -Music takes you that is similar to Urban Shakedown, That was the fisrt tune I mentioned in this thread. Very similar, I feel Kenny Ken nicked, I met Kenny at The Park, Kensington, but I was so ****ed I didn't care, lol


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

now you are talking, damn I knew I was wrong about you......


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

What was the name of the venue that had 'Third Base' in it? Been there too. When I went out I was so adament not to do nothing but dance I never learned the names of any of the tunes. I found most of the ones I got from emule, took me ****ing ages because I didn't know the names lol


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Tbh, I didn't go out anywhere near as much as I should have. I've got a mate who was out EVERY weekend though. Still, I did have it large quite a bit. :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Phuture Assasins - Future sound(2 bad mice remix I got here) need to find the original?- 



 < original


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't give a fvck about you and it ain't ravey but I like -

Patti Day - Right Before my Eyes-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

And thanks for the reps gents. I worked hard to fill my whore's quota today PMSL

Grats on your Sherrif'dom Ant, You deserve it mate. :thumb:

When I get some more reps tomorrow, I'll give you some lovin back:bounce:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok time to throw a few of mine at you!!!!!!

Energy Flash - Beltram

Made in 2 Minutes - Bug & Khan & the Plastic Jam

Rhythm is a mystery - K Klass

LFO - LFO

Dreams of Santa Anna - Orange Lemon

Far Out - Sons of a loop a Da loop era.

Tunes all of them........


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rickski said:


> Ok time to throw a few of mine at you!!!!!!
> 
> Energy Flash - Beltram
> 
> ...


I know 1,3 and 5 straight off, the others not too sure of, will check out emule later. Or the site Ant posted. (see, I am honest mate, I don't say I know something if I don't)


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Listening to -

2 for Joy- Let the bass kick-


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

No worries just buzzin to find someone who don't think I am mad with this old music, too much passion, nice to share it with you!!!!!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

****, I'm virtually out of top hardcore tunes Posted almost all I got), still missing lods, you guys have posted a few I need so thanks for that


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rickski said:


> No worries just buzzin to find someone who don't think I am mad with this old music, too much passion, nice to share it with you!!!!!


heh heh, you too bro, anyone who don't like it either weren't there or if they were, weren't really there. I'll be dead before I stop enjoying the proper oldsckool. :bounce:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

My real passion is Electro music if there is a mad head on hear who has the recordings from Electro 1 to Electro 6 or 7 then I will be chuffed>>>>>>>


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I used to look around the club in between dancing and think to myself, 'I was fvcking made for this', I weren't too bad at dancing either, proper hardcore losing myself, sweatinf buckets, waking up midthrow wondering where the **** I was, all that, yeah BOI!!! :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I need to find one more ultra classic tune for this thread. I'm sure I've got one more in here.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rickski said:


> My real passion is Electro music if there is a mad head on hear who has the recordings from Electro 1 to Electro 6 or 7 then I will be chuffed>>>>>>>


I had/heard a few of the old electros, captain rock,


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

who can forget Herbie Hancock's Rock It?-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rickski, did you see this thread posted earlier -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/46129-f-ck-jay-cutler-tiger-woods-top-athletes-wow.html

Check out the vid posted by Johnboy,


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Great just watched the link, what is wrong with me I was 38 last week, still get all nutty when I watch this stuff, must be the mid life crisis hitting me........age is a funny thing....


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rickski said:


> Great just watched the link, what is wrong with me I was 38 last week, still get all nutty when I watch this stuff, must be the mid life crisis hitting me........age is a funny thing....


Yeah, it's a vibe you'll never lose I guess. All the old **** was the best. I'm 37 coming up 38 in March and I feel we have seen the best era in many things. Music, dance, drugs, Can't complain really :lol:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Yeah, it's a vibe you'll never lose I guess. All the old **** was the best. I'm 37 coming up 38 in March and I feel we have seen the best era in many things. Music, dance, drugs, Can't complain really :lol:


Spot on, you are a top man, nice to chew the fat with a like minded individual.....

Just listening to Dont scandalize mine by Sugar bear, hope you like!!!!!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rickski said:


> Spot on, you are a top man, nice to chew the fat with a like minded individual.....
> 
> Just listening to Dont scandalize mine by Sugar bear, hope you like!!!!!


Yeah I like it mate, need to download a copy, cheers!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

How about this -

Marradona - Going out of my Head , I've still got some little gems here! - 




Actually this says 1997, not quite so old school, LMAO


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I've got to put-

Kenny Ken's - Hyper on Experience

in this list

Sorry, made an error there, mixed tunes names together, it's- Hyper on experience - Lord of the Null Lines-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Love and Peace to ALL, Goodnight:thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dunnon if already said but my fav old school trance is Chicane-Sal****er


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just blasted this track out

Shades Of Rythm:

Extacy


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Robsta said:


> dunnon if already said but my fav old school trance is Chicane-Sal****er


pmls can't even put salt water together......needs addressing this issue methinks


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

DJ Hype / Ganja Kru - Super Sharp Shooter

DJ Zinc - Super Sharp Shooter (2 step/4x4 remix)


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Alice Deejay- Better Of alone, Always Loved that Tune.

The likes of Shamen are Prodigy are Good aswell

I love alot of Early 90s stuff aswell. Ive always got some sort of Old Skool Dance cd in the Car.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

zero b-lock up

baby d-let me be your fantasy

rhubarb n custard extacy caps, and i was dancing all night, great times


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Alice Deejay- Better Of alone, Always Loved that Tune.
> 
> The likes of Shamen are Prodigy are Good aswell
> 
> I love alot of Early 90s stuff aswell. Ive always got some sort of Old Skool Dance cd in the Car.


Love the 'remix' version of Better Of Alone:thumbup1:


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Dont know if someone has already said it?

But I LOVE this one!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Robsta said:


> pmls can't even put salt water together......needs addressing this issue methinks


That my friend is a Fantastic choon


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

not sure if these are old school classics as im a metal head but back in my (chemical) clubbing days i used to go mad to little fluffy clouds - the orb , unfinished sympathy - massive attack, papau new gineu - FSOL

those days are behind me now thankfully.


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

Ram Trilogy - Skullsmasher, Titan.

Q Project - Champion Sound.

DJ Reality - Kinetic.

and pretty much any old Prodigy - favourite's Charlie (obvious I know but cmon!)


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Anything from Saturday night Fever or Grease:thumb:
> 
> Night Fever
> 
> ...


LMFAO:laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

cant believe you lot missed this one...one of the best tunes ever made......

if carlsberg made tunes then this would be it:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

That tune was 1987-wow.

Reps for that bro.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Right then. Great thread. I already posted yesterday but its gone nuts.

I was into the scene from around 89-94 I have alot of old skool on record to.

A few to add to the list also are


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

orVHSvmWu90[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

YnLthI98O04[/MEDIA]]





I used to love starting a set with this tune. Ahhhh the memories!!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good shout mate.

Did I hear a bit of *Candi Staton* in the background-on the first one?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Xu-h_mbRbwI[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Rare as rocking horse crap this one.

:thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

love this thread...getting goose bumps from all the memories......






another tune.... :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

anyone from manchester remember the THUNDERDOME ?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Then for me after the hardcore and jungle days i followed house as there was no attiutude there. And this tune sums it up for me in soooo many ways

Lj4Hxb1B3_c[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

dreams of santa ana........

am on a roll now..... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

0GW2qQ-azjY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice RJ and Steedee-

uXsAtBpRuKs[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Marshall Jefferson...Move Your Body.

8IcDHCdCIs0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

EAqwANZPr-o[/MEDIA]]


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

had to be jungle and happy hardcore at that time hixxy was one of my favs LOL:lol:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

f0NGQ_bTg18[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

xPpQ-dX6Vus[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rhythm for Reasons - Grand National (Bad Boy Come Again)

kRHt7WouKwc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

SL2 - Way in my brain

DlMECmu3aJo[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

SL2- Afteershock

cYcabQ_ypF4[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

SL2 - DJ's take control

5f8oZ2WRyEU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Ragga Twins - Spliffhead

AfB1KGEXfhY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Deep Bue - Helicopter

cGP-uc8c87s[/MEDIA]]


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

Grease 2000


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

lol


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

2 bad mice - bombscare

aMHJyUAKC6E[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Acen - Trip 2 the moon part 2 or 1? (Kaleidoscopiklimax)






Love it the old styleee!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Ratpack - Searching for my Rizla

yt5xA9jZtJQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Xpansions - Move Your Body

NpQTR5WgjTQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## tribalegs (Nov 9, 2008)

for me it has to be

Prodigy - no good (start the dance) 




all good memories


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah love it mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

carly said:


> had to be jungle and happy hardcore at that time hixxy was one of my favs LOL:lol:


Jungle and 'non happy' heavy heavy hardcore for me, and some very old house. :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Ants first selection- (watch your bass bins, I'm tellin ya!)

J5-rerMDLc8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

RS71dM58Abs[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rebel mc - wickedest sound


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

V_DBZ48UwC8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

doc scott-NHS(disco mix)

imZQgpzyrDA[/MEDIA]]





Fvcking awesome pic Ant!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Only version of Stupid dope mix i could find =

*manix - stupid dope mix pt.2 (reinforced recs 1992)*


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice set Ant and now one more from me-

Manix - A special Request

H93K9B_Jn20[/MEDIA]]


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Pithead said:


> xPpQ-dX6Vus[/MEDIA]]


livin in darkness:thumbup1:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

YYEEAAHH BWOIEE ! :thumb:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Pithead said:


> YYEEAAHH BWOIEE ! :thumb:


this threads got me searching for oldskool raves to go to:thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> this threads got me searching for oldskool raves to go to:thumb:


lol, yeah me too mate. There's still quite a few unposted so far. My problem is I can barely put a name to a tune. I had to download loads and go through them by ear. It's hard looking on youtube but I've got a rough idea now.

Liquid - Liquid is Liquid


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Eon - The Spice


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Eon - Fear - The Mind Killer

4hG6uyVBN78[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

The House Crew- Keep the Fire Burning


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

my god pithead...you have outdone me for naming tunes above,nice 91'ers,i'll have to rep you again bro!!!!!

just some extra's...omni trio-finest dillusion/illusion

boogie times tribe-dark stranger

babylon timewarp-durban poison

dj solo darkage

dj seduction-you & me (92 mix)

dj seduction-come on

dj vibes-obsession

2 bad mice-bombscare

beyond control-razor boy

dj massive-massive overload

one of my all time ol skool favs....stingray- the beginning!!!!!!!

more in a bit!!!!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Cheers mate! I had another trawl on youtube for tunes not in my folder yet. I'm gonna have to look up most of the tunes you've mentioned there. One or two ring a bell, I guess hearing them I'll recognise em. I'll start 'repping out' for this thread today, had none for most of yesterday from night before.

All the best old school bwoie! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

M6qGp9rsWTg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good mix mate, good pick:thumbup1:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

What was that tune called that went

Acid, Acid, Acid!


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

DoubleDcups said:


> 808 STATE - IN YER FACE:


classic.

also 808 state cubik olympik.

happy mondays 24hr party people or gods cop.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

dsldude said:


> What was that tune called that went
> 
> Acid, Acid, Acid!


You mean aceeeeed aceeeeeeed aceeeeeed,:laugh: I forget what it was called, will find it on youtube later


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

This ain't the tune you meant but this one is a very old classic acidhouse toon-

*Jolly Roger...Acid Man*


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Little Fluffy Clouds


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm impressed Muscle01, very impressed:thumb:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Pithead-loving the new avy


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Back In The Day


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

awesome mate, the accompanying vid is cool too


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Total classics Steedee, more reps comin to ya. :thumb:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Had to add this

t6-8pUOlm8E[/MEDIA]]


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

steedee you found a couple of my all time favs...i was only playing criminal minds-baptised by dub & darkrider e.p. the other night...wicked finds,true ol skool hardcore!!!!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bizarre Inc

Vr4FKUa3T_8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

nice ones muscle, I'm gonna lay down some more tunes in this thread at some point too, lol


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

You come across the *aceeeeeeeeeeeed* track yet?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

lol, no not looked yet

just added the 'tootsie roll' track to page 4. I''ll find the aceeeeiiid now if i can


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

mean beat manifesto - radio babylon


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Not the acid tune but this is a classic old house tune-

Jungle Brothers- I'll house you

ceXCsMPqepQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> mean beat manifesto - radio babylon


meat beat manifesto?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

My fave tune by them is 'psyche out version 2' but I can't find it on youtube.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

so we'll have to have version 1-

zkTlfwtyi7I[/MEDIA]]


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

You found the Aceeed tune yet Pithead?


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

yes meat beat manifesto

KLF - what time is love and last train to trancentral


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Anothe tune psyche out reminds me of--

KMFDM - Godlike, (they say it stands for Kill Mother ****ing Depeche Mode)-

This is the best mix of the tune-(in my opinion)

-mSROaq91jg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Wodd Allen - Airport 89


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

dsldude said:


> You found the Aceeed tune yet Pithead?


lol, no, looking for it but got sidetracked


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> yes meat beat manifesto
> 
> KLF - what time is love and last train to trancentral


yeah KLF were good find the tunes on youtube and post em mate


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

By the way, if you missed my Rave and Religion thread, wahich is very funny, then here's the link, poor thread died a death-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/46288-rave-religion.html


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Rhythim is Rhythim-Strings Of Life

only love can break your heart- st etienne

Higher state of Consciousness - j. wink


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> Rhythim is Rhythim-Strings Of Life
> 
> only love can break your heart- st etienne
> 
> Higher state of Consciousness - j. wink


good on yer mate

Good old toons


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I liked a bit of Nitzerebb too- fun to be had- the Showtime Album


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Nitzer Ebb- Join in the chant

3w3A72L3rj4[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Nitzer ebb - hearts and minds- (oh yes!) :bounce:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I could sit here all night checking out these tunes.........


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

I have hundreds of quality tunes from the late 80's/early 90's sat in the loft gathering dust, think i might have to make a trip up there and p#ss off the neighbours tomorrow.! considererd ebaying them but couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> I could sit here all night checking out these tunes.........


yeah, and there's still lots to find:thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> I have hundreds of quality tunes from the late 80's/early 90's sat in the loft gathering dust, think i might have to make a trip up there and p#ss off the neighbours tomorrow.! considererd ebaying them but couldn't bring myself to do it.


Ooh, you don't want them silly old tunes anymore mate. They're only taking up room. I'l take em off ya.


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Landlord - i ilke it

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHt6wArU0Xk


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

bit of front 242- Headhunter-

(Going offtrack from the oldschool rave here though).

Still quite an influential band on the music scene though.-


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> Landlord - i ilke it


OH MAN< Superb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockon: :bounce: :clap:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

spent the last the minutes trying to rememer that one


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> spent the last the minutes trying to rememer that one


I'm glad you did mate. I haven't gone into the early house or rave stuff on youtube yet, but there's a small chance I'd have missed it when i do:beer:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

De Lite - Wild Times (Mayday Mix)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jipsAYX0VRM


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> De Lite - Wild Times (Mayday Mix)


Like it, I have to confess I don't remember it though.


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Leftfield - Not Forgotten

www.youtube.com/watch?v=epV44lwwN10


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Really like it mate. I remember Leftfield but you've got me again on this tune ( i have a feeling this ois gonna happen a lot, of which I'm glad), keep em comin bro! :bounce:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Genaside II - Narra Mine

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w63kym-45E


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> Genaside II - Narra Mine


yeah posted already


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

The Ragga Twins - Spliffhead

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LNOMxqJUn0


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

actually vaguely remember this Leftfield tune. So you were going out from when 1987? I went out roughly 89-94 but listening to the muscic from about 87.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> The Ragga Twins - Spliffhead


lol, posted already mate


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm gonna have to make a posted already list and put it up so we all know where we're at.


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Started going out to the clubs and wharehouses in 88 and stopped around 94/95, GREAT TIMES


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> Started going out to the clubs and wharehouses in 88 and stopped around 94/95, GREAT TIMES


indeed mate. Good to see another old schooler on the forum. This thread has really taken off because the era had all the best music, etc, (if you read back through some of the chatting posts in the thread). :rockon:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Nebula II - Seance

www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3i6OQeMwGA


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

If thats already listed i better start reading the thread again


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

lovin it! another tune i don't recognise. Anabolic Ant probably knows these tunes you're posting though. I think he went out a lot more than me. Great tunes mate, keep em comin:bounce:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

J7luK_mQrOs[/MEDIA]]


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

*Mantronix* *King of The Beats*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUSwYUXPKDk


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

great tunes muscle and wigs


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

another one for ya all.... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

M.A.N.I.C. - I'm Coming Hardcore

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fu_uld7SIQ


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> M.A.N.I.C. - I'm Coming Hardcore
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fu_uld7SIQ


lol, already listed mate, quite early in the thread, good choice tho:thumb:

Cheers RJ, Awesome!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

i was in the middle of this party somewhere.... :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

BLAPPS POSSE - DONT HOLD BACK

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFGxx6tnKVI - 131k


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

nice one wigs!!


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Psychotropic - Hypnosis

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kE451_N5AM


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

top tune at begining of video......aint to sure on the name tho....


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Silver Bullet - Bring Forth the Guillotine

www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9F7Ox2cv2A


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> Psychotropic - Hypnosis
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kE451_N5AM


awesome tune mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> top tune at begining of video......aint to sure on the name tho....


likin it, i expect we'll put a name to it before the thread's through. :thumbup1:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm poppin up tesco, well chuffed at your input to the thread chaps. keep em comin. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

wigz said:


> Psychotropic - Hypnosis
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kE451_N5AM


yep dope tune wigz..... :thumbup1:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm back in the day-wit these tunes baby........


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

.....

heard this at many a top night:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Renegade Soundwave - The Phantom

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNN8agriZBQ


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

wigz said:


> Renegade Soundwave - The Phantom
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNN8agriZBQ


ah wigz pure class fella:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

couple of orbital tracks.... :thumbup1:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't know if this has been mentioned yet but its class

Young MC - Know How

www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5WFc08czjo


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think it has mate. looking forward to checking the tunes you put down while i was away, i see a couple i recognise there! :clap:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

dsl was this the acid tune you were after?

DMOB-WE CALL IT ACIEED


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> dsl was this the acid tune you were after?
> 
> DMOB-WE CALL IT ACIEED


lol, that's the one! :thumb:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Last record most nights in Konspiracy

Voice Of Africa - Hoomba Hoomba

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCAVBZ3LXJY


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Think i might of seen this earlier but it deserves listening to twice anyway

Kid n play - Twin Hype

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQaYHk-k8mA


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wigz said:


> Think i might of seen this earlier but it deserves listening to twice anyway
> 
> Kid n play - Twin Hype


i think i know a different mix of that tune. not on the list as far as i know:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

im starting to rush....:laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumb: :thumb :......pure class....


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Rickski said:


> My real passion is Electro music if there is a mad head on hear who has the recordings from Electro 1 to Electro 6 or 7 then I will be chuffed>>>>>>>


definitely got electro 4 and think i might have a couple more


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> im starting to rush....:laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumb: :thumb :......pure class....


OOOMMMGGG, :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> dsl was this the acid tune you were after?
> 
> DMOB-WE CALL IT ACIEED


Haha niceone, Acieed Acieed :laugh:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

BhOY4uVyC2Q[/MEDIA]]


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

No Good


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

always liked this to.... :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Forgot this one


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I might have got the Acen tracks mixed up a bit, anyway, here is-

Acen - Trip to the Moon Part 3 - or (optikconfusion) remix






I made a list of the tunes mentioned on this thread so far. (np) = Not Played

The story so far-

Liquid - Sweet Harmony (np)

Ray Keith - Dubplate (np)

Altern 8-infiltrate 202 (np)

Pennywise (np)

Utah Saints - Something Good (np)

SL2 - On a Ragga Tip (np)

808 State - In yer Face

Blame - Music takes you

Baby D- Let me be your fantasy

Rachel Wallace- I feel this way (beefed up mix)

Kariya- Let me love you for tonight

Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows

Omni Trio - Thru the Vibe

Omni Trio - Renegade Snares

Jonny Jungle -Jonny - Origin Unknown mix

the fat controler~ in complete darkness

prodigy~ one love

Shannon- Let the music play

Bizarre Inc - Playing with Knives

Genaside 2 - Narra Mine

Praga Khan - Injected with a poison

Kid Unkown - Nightmare

Zero B - Lock Up

Shades of Rhythm - Sweet sensation

Omni Trio - Feel Good

Acen - Trip to the Moon Parts 1 & 2

Qtex - power fo love (bigbang)

Awesome 3 - Kicks like a mule Don't go

Krome and time - This sound is for the underground

M.A.N.I.C - I'm comin harcore

Manix - Feel real Good

Richie rich - Salsa House

A guy called Gerald - Voodoo Ray

NTrance - set you free

Urban Shakedown feat Mickey Finn-Some Justice original mix

Hero - Mr. Cook's Nightmare

Olive - You're not Alone

Congress - 40 Miles (instrumental and vocal mixes)

N Joi - Anthem

E- Lustrious - Dance no more

Evoke - arms of Loren

Ants 1st selection, (minus already listed)

Krome and Time - The Slammer

Rhythm Section - Comin on Strong

Rebel MC - Wickedist Sound

Manix-stupid dope e.p remix

True Faith - Take me away-

Doc Scott-NHS(disco mix)

Future sound of London - Papua New Guinea

My Friend Sam - It's My Pleasure

Dub war - Dance conspiracy

Ralph Rosario - You used to hold me

Ants 2nd selection

Tricky Disco (np

L.F.O - L.F.O (np)

Afrika Bambaata - Planet Rock (np)

De La Soul - ????? tune name required (np)

Robert Owen - I'll be your friend

Ants 3rd selection

Ten City - Angels (np)

Derek May - Strings of Life (np)

Hashim- Al Naafish (np)

Da Luniz - I Got 5 On It

69 boyz tootsie roll

Lennie de Ice - We are I.E. (np)

Outlander - The Vamp

Phuture Assasins - Future sound

Patti Day - Right Before my Eyes

Rickski's selection (minus already played or mentioned)

Beltram - Energy Flash (np)

Bug & Khan & the Plastic Jam - Made in 2 Minutes (np)

K Klass - Rhythm is a mystery (np)

2 for Joy- Let the bass kick

Captain Rock (np)

Herbie Hancock - Rock It

Sugar bear - Dont scandalize mine (np)

Marradona - Going out of my Head

Kenny Ken's - Hyper on Experience

Chicane-Salt Water (np)

Shades Of Rythm: Extacy (np)

DJ Hype / Ganja Kru - Super Sharp Shooter (np)

DJ Zinc - Super Sharp Shooter (2 step/4x4 remix) (np)

Alice Deejay- Better Of alone (np)

KLF - 3 a m eternal

The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds

Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy (np)

Ram Trilogy - Skullsmasher, Titan (np)

Q Project - Champion Sound (np)

DJ Reality - Kinetic (np)

Frankie Knuckles - Your Love

Code 071 - Stand Together Yo Breakthrough (Instrumental)

Hackney Hardcore - Dancehall Dangerous [Terrorise mix]

Austin - I Get High

Tom & Jerry - The One Reason

Ital rockers - Itals anthem

Todd Terry - Weekend

Nu Yorican Soul - Nervous Track

Orange Lemon - Dreams of Santa Anna

Liquid - Sweet Harmony (Tall Paul Remix)

Shades Of Rhythm - Extacy

Together - Hardcore Uproar

Twin Hype - Do It To The Crowd

Marshall Jefferson - Move Your Body

Prodigy - Out Of Space - Experience

FAR OUT- SONZ OF A LOOP DE LOOP ERA

Top Buzz -'Livin In Darkness'

Rhythm for Reasons - Grand National (Bad Boy Come Again)

SL2 - Way in my brain

SL2- Aftershock

SL2 - DJ's take control

Ragga Twins - Spliffhead

Deep Bue - Helicopter

2 Bad Mice - Bombscare

Ratpack - Searching for my Rizla

Xpansions - Move Your Body

Prodigy - No good (start the dance)

DJ Krome & r. Time - The Slammer

Rhythm Section - Comin On Strong

Rebel mc - wickedest sound

TAKE ME AWAY - TRUE FAITH

Doc Scott - NHS (disco mix)

Manix - Stupid dope mix

Manix - A special Request

Liquid - Liquid Is Liquid

Eon - The Spice

Eon - Fear - The Mind Killer

The House Crew- Keep the Fire Burning

Ant's 4th selection unplayed tunes (np)

Omni Trio - Finest dillusion/illusion (np)

Boogie times tribe - Dark stranger (np)

Babylon Timewarp - Durban poison (np)

DJ solo Darkage (np)

DJ Seduction - You & Me (92 mix) (np)

DJ Seduction - Come on (np)

DJ Vibes - Obsession (np)

Beyond Control - razor boy (np)

DJ Massive - Massive overload (np)

Stingray - The Beginning (np)

Bizarre Inc - Playing With knives (Quadrant Mix)

Luke Vibert - I Love Acid

Happy Mondays - 24hr Party People (np)

Happy Mondays - God's Cop (np)

Jolly Roger...Acid Man

The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds

Prodigy - Your Love (accompanying vid is pics of lots of old rave flyers, fvckin awesome!)

GTO - Pure Energy

Rufige Cru - Darkrider

Criminal Minds - Headhunter 1 (Mind Dub)

4 Hero - Cooking Up Yah Brain

Opus III - It's A Fine Day

The Prodigy - Charly (Original)

Bizarre Inc - Such A Feeling

Meat Beat Manifesto - Radio Babylon (np)

Jungle Brothers - I'll house you

Meat Beat Manifesto - Psyche-Out (version 1)

KMFDM - Godlike

Wodd Allen - Airport 89 (np)

KLF - What Time is Love (np)

KLF - Last train to Trancentral (np)

Rhythim is Rhythim - Strings Of Life (np)

St Ettienne - Only Love can break your heart (np)

J. Wink - Higher State of Consciousness (np)

Nitzer ebb - Fun to be had

Nitzer Ebb- Join in the chant

Nitzer ebb - Hearts and Minds

Landlord - I like it

Front 242 - Headhunter

De Lite - Wild Times (Mayday Mix)

Leftfield - Not Forgotten

Nebula II - Seance

Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy (Live Glastonbury 2008)

Mantronix - King of The Beats

Sterling Void - Its Alright 12"

BLAPPS POSSE - DONT HOLD BACK

Psychotropic - Hypnosis

Silver Bullet - Bring Forth the Guillotine

NWA - Express Yourself

Lil Louie Vega & Marc Anthony - Ride On The Rhythm

Renegade Soundwave - The Phantom

Orbital - Chime

Orbital - Belfast

Young MC - Know How

DMOB-WE CALL IT ACIEED

Voice Of Africa - Hoomba Hoomba

Kid n play - Twin Hype

Innocence - Natural Thing (Elevation Mix)

Prodigy - No Good

Creative Thieves - Nasty Rhythm (Sasha's MFI Mix)

UB40 & 808 State - One In Ten

Acen- Trip to the Moon Part 3 or Remix 1 (optikconfusion)


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

reece - rock to the beat

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZuuPVk8e9Q


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow mate! So glad you came along:thumb:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Unique 3 - The Theme (Unique Mix)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKbvJPVJslc


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Nightmares on Wax - Dextrous ( 1989 )

www.youtube.com/watch?v=94YYzkIkFYI


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Criminal Minds - Baptised By Dub


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

*Nightmares On Wax - Aftermath*


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Messiah - There is no Law

1DiDsBH0z1s[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pithead said:


> I might have got the Acen tracks mixed up a bit, anyway, here is-
> 
> Acen - Trip to the Moon Part 3 - or (optikconfusion) remix
> 
> ...


you know you would of had a top night if all these had been played:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :......this thread has brought back some fantastic memories for me.......thanks to everyone who`s put there pennies worth in.......

now bring on the party.... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

The Scientist - The Bee (OOOOHHH!!!!) :bounce:

o67iJTM8oy8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> you know you would of had a top night if all these had been played:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :......this thread has brought back some fantastic memories for me.......thanks to everyone who`s put there pennies worth in.......
> 
> now bring on the party.... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


I was gonna say something along the same lines mate, cheers to all for their input to this thread! :bounce:

And on we go!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

The Scientist - The Exorcist

u7E6zm37hro[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

*humaniod-stakker humanoid-1988-westside records*

ZWxeIwDXxt8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

*Fingers Inc - Can You Feel It*


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

hummanoid - slam


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

musto n bones - all i want is to get away


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

n1 m8:thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Sex Pistols "Friggin in the Riggin". Used to get the DJ to put it on every time we had a school disco and then we'd time and see how quick one of the teachers would run up to the stand and get it turned off:thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Cellarat, you b b b b bad to the bone! :lol:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Sex Pistols "Friggin in the Riggin". Used to get the DJ to put it on every time we had a school disco and then we'd time and see how quick one of the teachers would run up to the stand and get it turned off:thumb:


LMAO, yeah! :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

INwB0BWVDnM[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice song, notice Jacko did his bit alone and they had to cut him in with Dianna Ross. I thought my speakers had ripped when Bruce Springsteen came on:laugh:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Quadrophonia Quadrophonia

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F42ovFgZ8s


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

A Homeboy A Hippy & A Funky Dredd - Total Confusion

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnyiLvN_RaE


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Very good Wigz!

Ok , has to be listed, ready?

Moby - Go


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

:lol: :bounce: :thumb: :rockon: :beer: :laugh:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Kicksquad - Soundclash (Champion Sound) (HYPER MIX)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UocAW_HNzTY


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Guns n Roses brings back mems:thumbup1:



wigz said:


> Kicksquad - Soundclash (Champion Sound) (HYPER MIX)


Brilliant pick Wigz:thumb:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Toxic Two Rave Generator

www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0eIjoJr-ss


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Is the last one Sung by Randy Newman?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Is the last one Sung by Randy Newman?


Yes:thumb:


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

:beer:god there's thousands to choose from.

prodigy no good start the dance.

robin s- show me love

nightcrawlers

josh wink- higher state

old school rave!!!!!, ratty, ramjack, SS, micky finn, grooverider,...

the list is endless......and priceless!!!! :bounce:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

It's xmas time...more to follow


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

r2xJJh3WFCw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Another classic

Nitro Deluxe - Lets Get Brutalwww.youtube.com/watch?v=DYKyBPhUEo4


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Cash Money and Marvelous - The Mighty Hard Rocker

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TXRyIEKc6g


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

adventures of stevie v - dirty cash


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah these lads, these great lads! :thumb:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Ultracynic(Nothing Is Forever)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFI-BbKfaAU


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

The Mixmaster - Grand Piano

LRRfi7blo0k[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

mory kante - yeke yeke


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh my god im fu#king old, some of these tracks are 20 years old and at 36 i still think im 20!

So many good memories


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, longtime bro. I'm drinking to celebrate this thread. You guys have taken me on a trip down memory lane and found tracks I would probably not have had the drive to find. Well chuffed. Still a way to go yet I feel.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

f.p.i project - everybody


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

f,p,i project - rich in paradise


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

last rhythm - last rhythm


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

That's the stuff RJ, got some FPI in my folder, :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

asha - jj tribute


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

The Shamen

f_r006-F9zg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Underground Posse - Straight Up House

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRtfjVxrby0


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Cola Boy...7 Ways to Love

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xAyBnO8sGU


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Chill Rob G - The Power

www.youtube.com/watch?v=a52wGqt3LDM


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Quartz - Meltdown

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfZHsHiMFPo


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Rhythm Is A Mystery

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiTkDO5Rdkw


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Bug Khan And The Plastic Jam - Made In Two Minutes

www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2faBdJiO-s&feature=related


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

wigz said:


> Rhythm Is A Mystery
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiTkDO5Rdkw


God-that takes me back:thumb:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Rozalla-Everybody's Free ( remix )


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Blame - Music Takes You

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAVLJ0hYVFI


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im not reading 800 pages so i'll just put some down

scatman - scatman john

rhythm is a dancer - snap

regulate - warren g & nate dog

higher state of consciousness - josh wink

these boots are made for walking - nancy sinatra

let me be your fantasy - baby d

in the air tonight - phil collins

another day in paradise - phil collins

step on - happy mondays

kinky afro - happy mondays

she bangs the drum - stone roses

fools gold - stone roses

waterfall - stone roses

ever fallen in love - buzzcocks

7 days and 1 week - bbef.e.a.r - ian brown

space cowboy - jamiroquai

too young to die - jamiroquai

jump - kriss kross

toca me - tocas miracle

word up - kameo

bump n grind - r kelly

sharp dressed man - zztop

i got 5 on it - luniz

peaches - the stranglers

96 tears - the stranglers

mr wendel - arrested development

everyday people - arrested development

criticise - alexander o neil

all along the watch tower - jimi hendrix

rebel rebel - david bowie

fu-ge-la - the fugees

ghost town - the specials

beautiful

silence - delerium

smooth criminal - michael jackson

something good - utah saints

won't get fooled again - the who

substitute - the who

my generation - the who

waterloo sunset - the kinks

sunny afternoon - the kinks

louie louie - the kingsmen

light my fire - the doors

lost in music - sister sledge

ANY motown

hotel california - the eagles

ANY prodigy

ANY stones pre about 1984

dirty cash - stevie v

another brick in the wall - pink floyd

baggy trousers - madness

rapture - blondie

call me - blondie

atomic - blondie

true faith 94 - new order

blue monday - new order

el nino

angel - massive attack

unfinished sympathy - massive attack

there's a few for you, some are not really the usual when it comes to old school


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

mate if you used to go out during this era its worth having a browse and a listen its put a smile on my face and brougt back some great memories, my girlfriend is going fu#king nuts about me trawling through my record boxs and atempting to educate her


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

if that was aimed at me mate im only 24 so my old school stuff (from the list) would be the sort of kriss kross, snap, stone roses era


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

More Shamen-over to you WIGZ

e0Mzr_A-Q0I[/MEDIA]]


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

think i have run out of tracks


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

wigz said:


> think i have run out of tracks


Me too...........wait a minute:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

jinny - keep warm


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

now for one of my all time favourite tracks.....had to save one of the best for last......

AN AWESOME TUNE..... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

RAZE - BREAK FOR LOVE

turn it up loud and enjoy fellas.....:cool:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Rare Remix- SHANNON

27tTT9oxCXc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

liquid oxygen - the planet dance


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

turntable orchestra - your gonna miss me


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

double dee - found love


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Origin Unknown - The Touch

Yt3F9OgdQaE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Subnation - Scottie

E8KYOANsLi8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Low Noise Block - Rave In The Bedroom pt 2






:laugh:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

another few for you, youtube wont play any sound for me at the moment so i cant post a link

rappers delight - sugarhill gang

white lines - grandmaster flash

ride on time - blackbox


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

This Really Is A Classic-Whitetracks


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Can't believe I forgot this one!






:thumbup1:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Seasonal Classic

8ALEII4p_Os[/MEDIA]]


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Newcleus - Jam On It

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pWX46lJc1Y


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Jaydee - Plastic Dreams

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mE0TzwYBgE


----------



## breezy909 (Dec 17, 2008)

In Spirit - Dilemma

Extacy - Shades of Rhythm

Compended - Gordon Edge

2 name a few... :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Rhythm On The Loose - Break Of Dawn

www.youtube.com/watch?v=stqfOgTfWqI


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice tracks WIGZ.

btw, the *whitetracks* track I posted was actually recorded by *Y traxx*

I would rep you, but I'll gota spread some reps around first


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

G DOUBLE E - FIRE WHEN READY

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLWV8rbGUi8


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

B-Sides-The Tape

www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0C3fqZTNYY


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

class thread! memories galore - listened to the older stuff for years but never got going into it (i.e going out until 93/94)

if we move to mid 90s

for those who inuldged in a bit of Lydd Airport (World Dance)

or Milton Keynes - Dreamscape, Helter Skelter

if you enjoyed a bit more of the dark side? Roast / Telepathy / Desire / One Nation etc

how about

Dr S Gachet 'Remember the Roller' 




almost anything on Remarc 




Dj SS - Black

Dj Krust - Set Speed 




DJ Hype - Peacy Love and Unity


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

not sure if this has already been listed

acen - close your eyes

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ameo13WHdA


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

that gets me going.... memories galore

ahh Dread Bass.....definately buggered my hearing up listening to that over the years


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Asmo - Jam The Dance

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wndmyGzMUnQ


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Tnt - piano please

www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWbAkdWMVvw


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Petra & Co - Just Let Go

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML3s750fy_I


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Y Traxx -This takes me right back to old school summer

RRlTLxYzWdE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Liquid remix


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Sunscreem - perfect motion ( boys own mix )






Robert owens - i,ll be your friend






Dorian gray - Vogue






Roberta flack - uh uh oh oh look out ( here it comes )






a few oldskool hardcore \0/

The cleptomaniacs - positive feedback






Rhythm for reasons - Grand national ( bad boy come again )






Djs unite - Djs unite






Timebase - fireball .... ( flip side unity a belter aswell )






hehe could go on all night , just a few that sprang to mind when i saw this thread.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

wow, nice one lilly, a good few there not on the list. And some decent records too! I'll update the totals list again at some point but I need to have another trawl through youtube first. Still exhausted from my last excursions. Cheers mate! :thumb: x


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Pithead said:


> wow, nice one lilly, a good few there not on the list. And some decent records too! I'll update the totals list again at some point but I need to have another trawl through youtube first. Still exhausted from my last excursions. Cheers mate! :thumb: x


no problems , i will go threw the list myself proper tommorrow and bang loads more up from a few oldskool genres :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Lilly M said:


> no problems , i will go threw the list myself proper tommorrow and bang loads more up from a few oldskool genres :thumb:


Excellent! On page 19 of this thread there is a list of the tunes up untill page 19, there are quite a few more tunes since then but that should save you from posting them all again. All the best, nn. :thumb:


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Excellent! On page 19 of this thread there is a list of the tunes up untill page 19, there are quite a few more tunes since then but that should save you from posting them all again. All the best, nn. :thumb:


cheers that will save me a hell of a lot of time which means more time to root out some gems :cool2: xx


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Lilly M said:


> cheers that will save me a hell of a lot of time which means more time to root out some gems :cool2: xx


I look forward to it xx


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

acen; trip to the moon pII


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

808 state

qF0p3nHv3jg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

ok, updated list. I'm afraid this thread is going to come back again because I've quite a few tunes to add next time I have a trawl.

Thanks again to muscle01 for starting this thread and to ALL inputters of tunes. I'm gonna put next tunes on a seperate list on my desktop before adding them to the thread so as not to keep bumping it (unless you think there will be no objections). I'm pi55ed again. Happy christams all 

Rose Royce - Wishing on a Star Original

dxcJUSb9RYg[/MEDIA]]





*Aphrodite & Micky Finn - Wishing on a Star*

UCtrQQVKwBE[/MEDIA]]





I'm looking for- Mickey Finn's - Bionic man but can't seem to find it on youtube. Anyhow, here's the updated list-

Liquid - Sweet Harmony (np)

Ray Keith - Dubplate (np)

Altern 8-infiltrate 202 (np)

Pennywise (np)

Utah Saints - Something Good (np)

SL2 - On a Ragga Tip (np)

808 State - In yer Face

Blame - Music takes you

Baby D- Let me be your fantasy

Rachel Wallace- I feel this way (beefed up mix)

Kariya- Let me love you for tonight

Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows

Omni Trio - Thru the Vibe

Omni Trio - Renegade Snares

Jonny Jungle -Jonny - Origin Unknown mix

the fat controler~ in complete darkness

prodigy~ one love

Shannon- Let the music play

Bizarre Inc - Playing with Knives

Genaside 2 - Narra Mine

Praga Khan - Injected with a poison

Kid Unkown - Nightmare

Zero B - Lock Up

Shades of Rhythm - Sweet sensation

Omni Trio - Feel Good

Acen - Trip to the Moon Parts 1 & 2

Qtex - power fo love (bigbang)

Awesome 3 - Kicks like a mule Don't go

Krome and time - This sound is for the underground

M.A.N.I.C - I'm comin harcore

Manix - Feel real Good

Richie rich - Salsa House

A guy called Gerald - Voodoo Ray

NTrance - set you free

Urban Shakedown feat Mickey Finn-Some Justice original mix

Hero - Mr. Cook's Nightmare

Olive - You're not Alone

Congress - 40 Miles (instrumental and vocal mixes)

N Joi - Anthem

E- Lustrious - Dance no more

Evoke - arms of Loren

Ants 1st selection, (minus already listed)

Krome and Time - The Slammer

Rhythm Section - Comin on Strong

Rebel MC - Wickedist Sound

Manix-stupid dope e.p remix

True Faith - Take me away-

Doc Scott-NHS(disco mix)

Future sound of London - Papua New Guinea

My Friend Sam - It's My Pleasure

Dub war - Dance conspiracy

Ralph Rosario - You used to hold me

Ants 2nd selection

Tricky Disco

L.F.O - L.F.O

Afrika Bambaata - Planet Rock

De La Soul -

Robert Owen - I'll be your friend

Ants 3rd selection

Ten City - Angels (np)

Derek May - Strings of Life

Hashim- Al Naafish (np)

Da Luniz - I Got 5 On It

69 boyz tootsie roll

Lennie de Ice - We are I.E.(np)

Outlander - The Vamp

Phuture Assasins - Future sound

Patti Day - Right Before my Eyes

Rickski's selection (minus already played or mentioned)

Beltram - Energy Flash (np)

Bug & Khan & the Plastic Jam - Made in 2 Minutes (np)

K Klass - Rhythm is a mystery (np)

2 for Joy- Let the bass kick

Captain Rock (np)

Herbie Hancock's Rock It

Sugar bear - Dont scandalize mine (np)

Marradona - Going out of my Head

Kenny Ken's - Hyper on Experience

Chicane-Sal****er (np)

Shades Of Rythm: Extacy (np)

DJ Hype / Ganja Kru - Super Sharp Shooter (np)

DJ Zinc - Super Sharp Shooter (2 step/4x4 remix) (np)

Alice Deejay- Better Of alone (np)

KLF - 3 a m eternal

The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds

Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy (np)

Ram Trilogy - Skullsmasher, Titan (np)

Q Project - Champion Sound (np)

DJ Reality - Kinetic (np)

Frankie Knuckles - Your Love

Code 071 - Stand Together Yo Breakthrough (Instrumental)

Hackney Hardcore - Dancehall Dangerous [Terrorise mix]

Austin - I Get High

Tom & Jerry - The One Reason

Ital rockers - Itals anthem

Todd Terry - Weekend

Nu Yorican Soul - Nervous Track

Orange Lemon - Dreams of Santa Anna

Liquid - Sweet Harmony (Tall Paul Remix)

Shades Of Rhythm - Extacy

Together - Hardcore Uproar

Twin Hype - Do It To The Crowd

Marshall Jefferson - Move Your Body

Prodigy - Out Of Space - Experience

FAR OUT- SONZ OF A LOOP DE LOOP ERA

Top Buzz -'Livin In Darkness'

Rhythm for Reasons - Grand National (Bad Boy Come Again)

SL2 - Way in my brain

SL2- Aftershock

SL2 - DJ's take control

Ragga Twins - Spliffhead

Deep Bue - Helicopter

2 Bad Mice - Bombscare

Ratpack - Searching for my Rizla

Xpansions - Move Your Body

Prodigy - No good (start the dance)

DJ Krome & r. Time - The Slammer

Rhythm Section - Comin On Strong

Rebel mc - wickedest sound

TAKE ME AWAY - TRUE FAITH

Doc Scott - NHS (disco mix)

Manix - Stupid dope mix

Manix - A special Request

Liquid - Liquid Is Liquid

Eon - The Spice

Eon - Fear - The Mind Killer

The House Crew- Keep the Fire Burning

Ant's 4th selection unplayed tunes (np)

Omni Trio - Finest dillusion/illusion (np)

Boogie times tribe - Dark stranger (np)

Babylon Timewarp - Durban poison (np)

DJ solo Darkage (np)

DJ Seduction - You & Me (92 mix) (np)

DJ Seduction - Come on (np)

DJ Vibes - Obsession (np)

Beyond Control - razor boy (np)

DJ Massive - Massive overload (np)

Stingray - The Beginning (np)

Bizarre Inc - Playing With knives (Quadrant Mix)

Luke Vibert - I Love Acid

Happy Mondays - 24hr Party People (np)

Happy Mondays - God's Cop (np)

Jolly Roger...Acid Man

The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds

Prodigy - Your Love (accompanying vid is pics of lots of old rave flyers, fvckin awesome!)

GTO - Pure Energy

Rufige Cru - Darkrider

Criminal Minds - Headhunter 1 (Mind Dub)

4 Hero - Cooking Up Yah Brain

Opus III - It's A Fine Day

The Prodigy - Charly (Original)

Bizarre Inc - Such A Feeling

Meat Beat Manifesto - Radio Babylon (np)

Jungle Brothers - I'll house you

Meat Beat Manifesto - Psyche-Out (version 1)

KMFDM - Godlike

Wodd Allen - Airport 89 (np)

KLF - What Time is Love (np)

KLF - Last train to Trancentral (np)

Rhythim is Rhythim - Strings Of Life (np)

St Ettienne - Only Love can break your heart (np)

J. Wink - Higher State of Consciousness (np)

Nitzer ebb - Fun to be had

Nitzer Ebb- Join in the chant

Nitzer ebb - Hearts and Minds

Landlord - I like it

Front 242 - Headhunter

De Lite - Wild Times (Mayday Mix)

Leftfield - Not Forgotten

Nebula II - Seance

Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy (Live Glastonbury 2008)

Mantronix - King of The Beats

Sterling Void - Its Alright 12"

BLAPPS POSSE - DONT HOLD BACK

Psychotropic - Hypnosis

Silver Bullet - Bring Forth the Guillotine

NWA - Express Yourself

Lil Louie Vega & Marc Anthony - Ride On The Rhythm

Renegade Soundwave - The Phantom

Orbital - Chime

Orbital - Belfast

Young MC - Know How

DMOB-WE CALL IT ACIEED

Voice Of Africa - Hoomba Hoomba

Kid n play - Twin Hype

Innocence - Natural Thing (Elevation Mix)

Prodigy - No Good

Creative Thieves - Nasty Rhythm (Sasha's MFI Mix)

UB40 & 808 State - One In Ten

Acen- Trip to the Moon Part 3 or Remix 1 (optikconfusion)

Reece - Rock to the beat

Unique 3 - The Theme (Unique Mix)

Nightmares on Wax - Dextrous ( 1989 )

Criminal Minds - Baptised By Dub

Nightmares On Wax - Aftermath

Messiah - There is no Law

The Scientist - The Bee

The Scientist - The Exorcist

humaniod-stakker humanoid

Fingers Inc - Can You Feel It

hummanoid - slam

musto n bones - all i want is to get away

Cellarats selection

George Thorogood - Bad to The Bone

On The Dark Side - John Cafferty And The Beaver Brown Band 80's

We Are The World by USA For Africa

Rednex - Cotton Eye Joe

Guns n Roses Welcome to the Jungle

Monk

Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall

Dawn's selection (thanks mate LMAO x)

The Sex Pistols - friggin in the riggin(np)

Quadrophonia - Quadrophonia

A Homeboy A Hippy & A Funky Dredd - Total Confusion

Moby - Go

Kicksquad - Soundclash (Champion Sound) (HYPER MIX)

Toxic Two - Rave Generator

prodigy no good start the dance.

robin s- show me love (np)

nightcrawlers (np)

josh wink- higher state (np)

The Source feat. Candi Staton - You Got The Love (house mix)

Nitro Deluxe - Lets Get Brutal

Cash Money and Marvelous - The Mighty Hard Rocker

Dirty Cash - (Money Talks)

Ultracynic - Nothing Is Forever

The Mixmaster - Grand Piano

Mory Kante - yeke yeke

f.p.i project - everybody

f,p,i project - rich in paradise

last rhythm - last rhythm

asha - jj tribute

The Shamen - Move Any Mountain

Underground Posse - Straight Up House

Cola Boy...7 Ways to Love

Chill Rob G - The Power

Quartz - Meltdown

K-Klass - Rhythm Is A Mystery

Bug Khan And The Plastic Jam - Made In Two Minutes

Rozalla-Everybody's Free

Davetherave's selection (all np)

scatman - scatman john

rhythm is a dancer - snap

regulate - warren g & nate dog

higher state of consciousness - josh wink

these boots are made for walking - nancy sinatra

let me be your fantasy - baby d

in the air tonight - phil collins

another day in paradise - phil collins

step on - happy mondays

kinky afro - happy mondays

she bangs the drum - stone roses

fools gold - stone roses

waterfall - stone roses

ever fallen in love - buzzcocks

7 days and 1 week - bbef.e.a.r - ian brown

space cowboy - jamiroquai

too young to die - jamiroquai

jump - kriss kross

toca me - tocas miracle

word up - kameo

bump n grind - r kelly

sharp dressed man - zztop

i got 5 on it - luniz

peaches - the stranglers

96 tears - the stranglers

mr wendel - arrested development

everyday people - arrested development

criticise - alexander o neil

all along the watch tower - jimi hendrix

rebel rebel - david bowie

fu-ge-la - the fugees

ghost town - the specials

beautiful

silence - delerium

smooth criminal - michael jackson

something good - utah saints

won't get fooled again - the who

substitute - the who

my generation - the who

waterloo sunset - the kinks

sunny afternoon - the kinks

louie louie - the kingsmen

light my fire - the doors

lost in music - sister sledge

ANY motown

hotel california - the eagles

ANY prodigy

ANY stones pre about 1984

dirty cash - stevie v

another brick in the wall - pink floyd

baggy trousers - madness

rapture - blondie

call me - blondie

atomic - blondie

true faith 94 - new order

blue monday - new order

el nino

angel - massive attack

unfinished sympathy - massive attack

rappers delight - sugarhill gang

white lines - grandmaster flash

ride on time - blackbox

Ebeneezer Goode - The Shamen

Jinny - Keep Warm

RAZE - BREAK FOR LOVE

SHANNON ( LET THE MUSIC PLAY ) REMIXED

liquid oxygen - the planet dance

turntable orchestra - your gonna miss me

double dee - found love

Origin Unknown - The Touch

Subnation - Scottie

Low Noise Block - Rave In The Bedroom pt 2

Y traxx - trance piano - Y traxx

RickRoll'D (Rick Astley LMAO)

Snap - Mary Had A Little Boy

Newcleus - Jam On It

Jaydee - Plastic Dreams

Breezy909 selection (some already played)

In Spirit - Dilemma

Extacy - Shades of Rhythm

Compended - Gordon Edge

Rhythm On The Loose - Break Of Dawn

G DOUBLE E - FIRE WHEN READY

B-Sides-The Tape

noel's selection

dr. s gachet - remember the roller ( audio maze 1996)

OLD SKOOL JUNGLE - Remarc - R.I.P

Dj SS - Black

dj krust - set speed ( v recs 1995 )

DJ Hype - Peace Love And Unity

World Dance 1994 jungle drum & bass Rave in UK

Acen - Close Your Eyes (Optikonfusion!)

Asmo - Jam The Dance

Tnt - piano please

Petra & Co - Just Let Go

Y-TRAXX - Mystery Land (Moonwatchers Remix)

I can't include a Craig David remix of sweet Harmony that would be a sin. 

Lilly M's selection minus 2 already played (thanks Lilly x)

Sunscreem - perfect motion ( boys own mix )

Dorian gray - Vogue

Roberta flack - uh uh oh oh look out ( here it comes )

The cleptomaniacs - positive feedback

Djs unite - Djs unite

Timebase - fireball .... ( flip side unity a belter aswell )

808 State - Cubik (1990 )

Rose Royce - Wishing On A Star 1977 ( Original )

Aphrodite & Micky Finn - Wishing on a Star

*
*


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I love-

Simple Minds - Themes for Great Cities, and some of the remixes of it.

Took me years to find out it was them who made it. First heard one of the 'real life' mixes when I was about 16 years old at The Astoria in Charing Cross Road, Lundun, of course! You know every now and then a tune just brings everything together? This was one of them-

Simple Minds- Themes for Great Cities (original)


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Massive thanks to Lilly M for her hardcore selection on Page 25. Didn't get round to listening to them untill just now and they blew me away. Thank you so much mate! Hadn't heard them tunes for..... since they came out. x:thumb::laugh:   :bounce: :beer: :thumbup1: :cool2: :rockon: :tongue:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Excellent posts there Pit. Sure brings back some memories of heady days & nights!!!!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

*Bitin Back - She's Breaking Up - AKA Bionic Man*

-BAfpCJ95LI[/MEDIA]]





Courtesy of Lilly M, (who I now love:lol xxx


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

The True Pioneers Of Electronic Music

3T65NpyfPkQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

P7V9QBtUA20[/MEDIA]]


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

kXD6Gtinvbc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

No 'Energy 52 - Cafe del Mar' mentioned? What about 'Greece 2000 - 3 drives?!?!?' surely these are worthy??????


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Love This Song-Technotronic


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

DJ Mink - Hey! Hey! Can U Relate

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZIj9Vw-4xQ


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> No 'Energy 52 - Cafe del Mar' mentioned? What about 'Greece 2000 - 3 drives?!?!?' surely these are worthy??????


greece 2000 the vocal version is amazing


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool track-what year?


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Carl Cox / Success N Effect - Let The Bass Kick

www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5ETT9mDvWU


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

MYSTERY MAN - DJ BUSINESS

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP5h92pQp-E


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Greece 2000 baby-tune x 50

PGVX5lkkurQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ere you go Cellrat-the eagles for you

62Xfu3bXjX0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Pithead said:


> *Bitin Back - She's Breaking Up - AKA Bionic Man*
> 
> Courtesy of Lilly M, (who I now love:lol xxx


haha glad to be of service  didnt stick it on here this morning due to idiot that had been on and posted on here . x


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Cool track-what year?


which track?


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Jonny L - Hurt you so






Fargetta - Music is movin






Stu J - Gadjet






2 fabiola - the milky way






last rhythm - last rhythm






Kenny jamin jason & fast eddie - can you dance


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool tracks there mate-you know your old school alright


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Cool tracks there mate-you know your old school alright


aye never quite grew out of oldskool


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Cool tracks there mate-you know your old school alright





Lilly M said:


> aye never quite grew out of oldskool


I'm pleasantly amazed:thumb:


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Phuture Pfantasy Club - Slam

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqhSLm4CxxU


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Black Riot ... A Day In The Life

www.youtube.com/watch?v=exQDRXnQiB4


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Robin Wants Revenge

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcwpJtujfi0


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Having a party at the mo-Journey -full blast

ip1zsUIosoA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

How did i forget this , loveeee the build up \0/


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Lilly M said:


> How did i forget this , loveeee the build up \0/


DBM - REAL DREAM


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I feel I have to redeem myself after the Journey-was pis5ed though


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jungle brothers


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

It takes two by Rob Bass and DJ Ez Rock.....Yea Buddy


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bizzare Inc

Md2xS2p39wo[/MEDIA]]


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

Nicole - Rock The House (Club Mix)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNIrPfIgHXs - 105k


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

This is showing my age here but when you boys where raving to this happy hardcore, my idea of music was boom boom shake the room by will smith , or at best and bit of pj and duncan lol


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

****ing love this track:


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

:bounce: love this track:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

redOred said:


> :bounce: love this track:


That track is nearly 20 years old :thumb:


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

This is Tony de Vit at his best.......Mrs Wood - Joanna [Tony De Vit V2 Remix]

aIa0janMuG4[/MEDIA]]





TTTuuuNNNEEEE


----------

